# Azureus Skin problem?



## aberreef (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi guys, I posted this on a UK forum a few weeks back but I'm still a bit concerned.

My femal Azureus has some kind of granulation on the skin of her abdomen. She is very alert, always coming out of her hide to see what I'm up to but she isn't eating. She has a good soak daily. The male is unaffected.










Temp is around 21C in the day, slightly cooler at night
Humidity 88-94%

This is the viv they are in, it is 40x40x60cm high. The male spends most of his time on a shelf to the top right of the green broms, the female stays on the floor area in her coco hut. They meet up every afternoon though but no signs of mating.









I've treated her with an anti bacterial soak with no effect. Have you guys got any idea please

Cheers
Huw


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't see any leaf littler in the viv. Maybe it's some sort of skin irritation from abrasion against the substrate? I highly recommend a good layer of leaf litter.

I also highly recommend getting in touch with a vet in case it is something serious.


----------



## aberreef (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

There is some leaf litter in there but they keep pushing the leaves into the front drainage channel (little tinkers). I could do with adding more though.

I'll have to search around for a vet I think, I doubt very much that any of the ones local to me would be of much use The ones I've come across only tend to deal with either 'normal' pets or livestock. You're right though, it would be worth finding one.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree that it looks like it could be skin irritation. Just a guess though! I'm far from expert in this. I do know that when I put substrate into the tank, I get prickles and bumps on my skin from tiny stuff poking me. It's very irritating. 

Anyway, I hope that's what it is.


----------



## aberreef (Feb 20, 2012)

I added a load more leaf litter as advised and it's helped already

The little lady still has a bumpy tummy but she's more active and eating much better than before. Hurrah

Fingers crossd she will continue to get better. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Good luck with her. I had a bunch of frogs that were sick with a fungal infection and I couldn't get them to make it.  good luck with urs hope you get a better results than me 

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini


----------



## aberreef (Feb 20, 2012)

Buddysfrogs, sorry to hear of you losses I've not lost any yet (not had them long though) but would be gutted if I did. I find myself getting much more attached to the frogs than I ever did with fish

More good news about my little lady is that she is now eating like a horse and yesterday evening she was with the male who was calling like a mad man while she stroked him all over. The only calling I heard before this was when he had gone to bed in his brom and she sat on his head

The granulation is still there but she's obvioulsy feeling better


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks, and Good glad to hear it. Hope you find eggs real soon. 

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini 0.0.3 Leucs


----------

